# My contemporary piece



## Simko.Andras (7 mo ago)

Hi for everyone!
I’m 14 years old,and I was written a piece for Zoltán Kocsis’s 70th birthday.Zoltán Kocsis was a world-famous Hungarian pianist, conductor and composer.He was born on the 30th of May 1952.And the composing was ended a few days before the 70th birthday of Kocsis.The style of he’s pieces was contemporary too.The title of my piece: Hommage a Kocsis
If anyone can say anything to it,do it!


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

It sounds to me like you have an adventurous ear and what a good sign that is for a young composer of 14 years. There is also recognisable invention in your piece, another truly encouraging sign. Is that you playing? It's very good. Did you consider a more pianistic kind of writing that might have benefitted the flow other than alternation between scalic and chordal work?
The piece itself could have also been written with more of a sense of forward movement for my ears. As it is, it sounds like an improvisation, was it?
On first hearing, I found it to be rather static overall and sectional, as in moving from one way of playing to another without any smooth linking other than good sounding harmonic shifts. All of which is fine and is not a criticism as contrast is an important part of music, but I wonder if you can also through-compose utilising more of a sense of line, forward motion and smoother flow and development to help create more musically inevitable outcomes.
Still for one so young, your ear for interesting harmony is really truly great and I hope you gain more and more control over it as you study and progress.
Make sure you post more.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

You have a good ear. I'd abstain from calling it a contemporary piece, because the language is very 20th century. It would go a long way I think if you changed the rhythm around more, and build some more structures with those patterns.


----------



## Simko.Andras (7 mo ago)

Phil loves classical said:


> You have a good ear. I'd abstain from calling it a contemporary piece, because the language is very 20th century. It would go a long way I think if you changed the rhythm around more, and build some more structures with those patterns.


Thank you very much for your constructive critic!


----------



## Simko.Andras (7 mo ago)

Phil loves classical said:


> You have a good ear. I'd abstain from calling it a contemporary piece, because the language is very 20th century. It would go a long way I think if you changed the rhythm around more, and build some more structures with those patterns.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## verandai (Dec 10, 2021)

I like it as well, especially considering your age! Just 2 remarks:


I like the rather unexpected ending (these chords on C# D# F G A B => adding the "new" F there sounds interesting)
I would prefer less pedal in the fast passages - but maybe you want it exactly that way


----------

